# Dust masks



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Has anyone used a washable dust mask? 
What mask or respirator do you use?
Does anyone know off hand how big sanding particles are in microns?

So with the questions asked my respirator is big and bulky and the filters are hard to find and pricy. I know you can't put a price on your health. So I was looking at washable masks they have good reviews but I am iffy about them. They will be used for just about everything that in loves dust in the shop. Even with dust collection I still wear a mask. Also I am helping my brother restore his house there is no asbestos or lead paint in the house. Just dust and coal dust since the house was built around 1900. I am also in the middle of restoring a car and use a lot of disposable masks grinding dust and welding ick clog up the masks quick.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

I just bought a 3M mask with the pink particulate filters. They are cheap and so far work great. I also bought some VOC filters for use when finishing. I forget I'm wearing it.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Mine is a msa and everything is pricy for it and hard to find. I did see one at the hot rod nationals at the miller welding booth that was super compact and meant to be used under a normal sized welding hood. I should have played with it but was more into buying a papr welding hood. Don't buy the hood because they didn't have one to play with. If I'm spending that kind of money on a hood I want to be able to try it on and play with it to see how well it will work for me.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I use a 3m as well with particulate filters. Filters aren't too hard to find, sometimes I even see them at Home depot or lowe's. I use mine under a faceshield and it works great. I love that respirator and faceshield combo. Some of the most used equipment in the shop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Did you think of using a washable pre-filter over the spendy filters to extend their life?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Ditto on the 3M with particulate filter….


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

No I have not topa I may give that a try. I prefer not to buy another respirator I was professionally fit tested for the one I have and it was a special order item as the off the shelve ones where not making a seal like it should.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It should at least catch the bulk of the larger particles. Hopefully, it won't make it too hard to breathe ;-(


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

If it gets to hard to breath I could always break out one of my superlite dive helmets and hook it up to the compressor. My neighbors already think I'm kind of off in the head that would really make them stay away. I think 30 lbs on my head may be over kill now if I had a James Browne mask I would wear it out. But sadly I do have one any more which sucks.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.northernsafety.com/Selection-Guides/Respiratory-Protection/Selection-Guide
No mention of filter class? There is certification testing on efficiency. N95 being 95%, N99 being 99% and N100 being 99.97%. The washable one are comfortable but not certified…


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I've started using 3M 82 series masks with N95 rating. I say 82 series, as they have a bunch with that designation. I wanted 8211, which has stapled elastic bands, but they only had at the time 8210's. They are the ones with 2 yellow bands for holding it to your face. Not good as 8211 as these bands are connected to the mask with either super glue or were done with some kind of spotweld? for the materials used. 
The masks themselves are very good, and after several days use, when the smells get to where you can't stand it, toss it and use another. heheheeh I actually use mine for about a week before tossing if the bands hold up.
Now, some of you might think this is gross, but it's a fact, and could be considered a scientific fact. Before I started using this mask series, I had several other masks. One had cartridges for fumes and particulates. I had other types for particulates. I settled on the 82 series because, they were inexpensive, lightweight, and actually did what they are designed to do. That is to reduce the particulates from entering your lungs. The way I found out that was by blowing my nose after turning, sanding, or general woodworking, and seeing that what came out was clear. All the other masks I used prior always let particulares in, and I could always see colored residue when blowing my nose. .................... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks jerry I have used the ones with the yellow bands and a exhaust valve. My old job the buy the ones with the blue bands stapled to them without a valve and with one. I much prefer the yellow bands those blue one are always coming undone.


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I use the 3M 6000 series mask with either the P100 (pink) filters, or 
organic vapor cartridges, depending upon the work I'm doing. The VOC
cartridges are amazing.

However I also wear glasses and so wear goggles over them and haven't
found anything that is comfortable and doesn't displace the goggles 
a cm or so vertically.

I'd like prescription safety glasses, but haven't really seen anything that
I think wouldn't get displaced, creating a safety hazard, by the respirator
mask. What do other people with non-perfect vision do?

Note that 3M specifically states on their website that goggles or safety
glasses must be worn underneath a face shield. So that idea, if you are
following the recommendations to the letter is out.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

I use the Miller Half Mask respirator if I plan to be wearing it for awhile, as I find it very comfortable. It's also small enough to fit under a welding helmet. It's about twice the cost of the 3M but seems to be quite sturdy yet lightweight.

The biggest problem with it is, since it doesn't have a clasp on the neck strap as the 3M does, it's a little more cumbersome putting it on and taking it off. ..So, when I just want to slip on a respirator for a quick operation, I'll grab the 3M.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.tooltopia.com/kimberly-clark-64260.aspx
Kimberly Clark 64260 Most comfortable didposable dust mask you can get!!!!!!
•Dual exhalation valves designed and positioned to help reduce eyewear fogging
•Soft nose foam pad with a cloth layer
•Traditional cup-shaped with bendable nose clip
•Wide, comfortable, adjustable head straps unlike any other on the market
The straps are 1" wide soft elastic, not rubber bands.
I pay $15.50 for a box of 10


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

According to http://www.fwwa.org.au/Art005_WoodDust_c1.pdf, wood dust can be as small as 0.1 microns and smaller. A HEPA filter is only certified to remove 99.97% of 0.3 micron particles passing through the filter. N100/P100 respirators filter 99.97% of particles, though I don't see any information on particle size on 3M's website or on wikipedia.

I usually use disposable 3M N95respirators, though I use them for a while before throwing them away.


----------

